# (West Hull) Dog Day Care Coming soon



## Loyal Pet Services-GY (Oct 17, 2010)

Loyal Pet Services will be providing a non kennel, dog day care centre.

It will be a place where dog owners can let their dogs stay for a fun day whilst they are at work.

We are fully insured and have a pet industry recognised qualification too.

Updates will be places on our Facebook page and website.

We will be providing different activities whilst your dog stays with us. We will provide physical and mental exercise.

For more information please visit

Dog Day Care - *Loyal Pet Services*


----------

